# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [jdr][Convention] Eclipse VI  Rennes

## jbrasselet

Oyez Oyez !

Meneurs et joueurs de tous horizons, venez participer  la 6e dition de la convention Eclipse !

* moultes parties (proposez la votre au crneau qui vous arrange !)
* des instants plays
* un spectacle d'escrime artistique
* un concours de chants parodiques sur le thme du jdr
* une murder party
* des invits prestigieux

Le tout pour toutes les sensibilits et escarcelles  ::D: 

Tous les dtails et tous les moyens de s'inscrire sont ici :
http://clublunerousse.free.fr/convention/

Nous avons besoin de vous !

* Meneurs : Dclarez-vous rapidement, quitte  complter la description de votre partie plus tard. Plus vous vous dclarerez tt, plus vous serez sr d'avoir des joueurs et le choix dans les crneaux !
Les inscriptions des parties, c'est ici : http://clublunerousse.free.fr/conven...nscription.php

* Aide : La convention a besoin de petits orgas pour assurer  tous un excellent week-end. Le travail sera encore plus facile que les annes prcdentes, puisque tout se droulera dans le mme btiment.
Pour donner vos disponibilits, c'est ici : http://clublunerousse.free.fr/conven...nscription.php

----------


## lakitrid

Tu commence la pub super tt !
Et puis rennes c'est le bout du monde non ?  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

c'est le week end de Pques non ?

----------


## lakitrid

Apparemment oui ...

Tu veux te laisser tenter par le cot "obscure" du jeu de rle ?

Mme s'il n'existe pas mieux qu'une vrai partie de jeu de rle autour d'une table  ::triste::

----------


## LineLe

Nop

suis pas roliste (j'ai dj assez de tares comme a, n'est-ce pas Julien  :;):  )
Et le fait que ce soit au moment du week end de Pques c'est de toute faon rdhibitoire pour moi, puisque je rentre  ma maison.

----------


## jbrasselet

Ben on s'y prend pas plus tt que les annes prcdentes. Ca va arriver trs vite Pques.

Et le but est de savoir qui pourra mener (animer les parties) pour crer une affiche convenable  ::D: 

Et Rennes c'est pas le bout du monde c'est le centre du monde  ::aie::

----------


## Mandalar

Je sais que tout le monde est cens tre au courant (pastaper!) mais tu aurais pu le mettre dans le message original que c'tait  Paques  ::aie:: , amusez vous bien (il est pas trop tot pour encourager les joueurs non?  ::lol:: )

----------


## mordrhim

Bonjour !

Quels sont les jeux qu'on peut matriser ?
Quelle est la dure maximum d'une partie ?
Les personnages doivent-ils tre pr-tirs  ? ou pas (bien que ca serait 'tet' mieux de les pr-tirer).

La Lune Rousse voudrait-elle faire partie du "Festival du jeu de Lorient" ? euh... pardon  ::oops::

----------


## jbrasselet

> Quels sont les jeux qu'on peut matriser ?


Tu peux mener  tout ce que tu veux. 




> Quelle est la dure maximum d'une partie ?


L'aprs-midi c'est 5H de jeu. La nuit c'est de 21H  pas d'heure.
Il peut mme y avoir possibilit de runir 2 crneaux s'il le faut.




> Les personnages doivent-ils tre pr-tirs  ? ou pas (bien que ca serait 'tet' mieux de les pr-tirer).


De manire gnral, les personnages sont des pr-tirs mais ce n'est pas une obligation (les pr-tirs permettent de gagner du temps)




> La Lune Rousse voudrait-elle faire partie du "Festival du jeu de Lorient" ? euh... pardon


Il faut aller sur le site du club et contactez les dirigeants pour a. Moi je ne fais que passer l'information  :;):

----------


## mordrhim

> Tu peux mener  tout ce que tu veux.


Je pense que ca serait du Virandia dans ce cas. Je vais mme en parler  un pote ce qui apporterait du Anima.



> L'aprs-midi c'est 5H de jeu. La nuit c'est de 21H  pas d'heure.
> Il peut mme y avoir possibilit de runir 2 crneaux s'il le faut.


Ok de toute faon un scnario peut toujours se raccourcir



> De manire gnral, les personnages sont des pr-tirs mais ce n'est pas une obligation (les pr-tirs permettent de gagner du temps)


Ca marche



> Il faut aller sur le site du club et contactez les dirigeants pour a. Moi je ne fais que passer l'information


Je passerai le site du club  mon association.

----------


## loka

Je pense que je viendrais si je trouve de quoi dormir sur place, de quoi m'emmener et je passe l'info au club de jdr auquel j'appartenais  :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

Pour dormir il suffit d'amener un duvet et un tapis de sol par exemple.
Pour y aller j'irais en voiture. Y'a moyen de faire du co-voiturage a priori.

----------


## loka

Ok pour dormir, et puis au pire ma copine a de la famille  Rennes  ::D: 

Pour le co-voiturage, tu peux me compter ainsi que ma copine  priori, je te redis a dans 2 semaines au plus tard (aprs mes exams, soutenances et co, quand j'aurais les ides claires  ::aie:: ).

----------


## loka

Bon apparemment je ramne du monde avec moi pour cette convention  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jbrasselet

J'espre que vous aurez un moyen de locomotion parce que j'ai une voiture et pas un bus  ::mouarf:: 
S'il y a des meneurs, prinscrivez-vous! Si je fais pas passez le mot je me fas tapez sur les doigts par les orgas alors  ::aie::

----------


## loka

Tu n'amneras que moi et ma copine normalement (si tu es toujours d'accord ^^), le reste ils ont une voiture  :;): 

Si tu as un problme pour nous emmener, du coup je peux m'arranger avec ceux qui viennent aussi  ::D:

----------


## jbrasselet

Normalement pas de souci.
Aprs faudra voir avec les dates et heures.

Comme je ferais parti un peu de l'organisation, je risque de devoir y tre ds le vendredi soir et de repartir en toute fin le dernier jour.
Avoir pour vous si a vous va ou pas.

----------


## Invit

Salut tout le monde,

Intressant cette sortie  Rennes, et pour faire du jeu de rle. Ca pourrait m'intresser aussi, d'autant plus que c'est mon secteur.

Y a t'il moyen de faire comme jeu de rle, par exemple, 'Les Loups Garous de Thiercellieux' ? Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un connat ?

Harry Potter

----------


## jbrasselet

Je crois qu'il y a des jeux de plateau / cartes galement mais il s'agit principalement de jdr sur table.

Sur le site tu trouveras toutes les infos ncessaires  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

D'acc' ok.

Par contre, o est-ce que a se situe exactement ?

----------


## jbrasselet

La rponse est sur le site de la convention ^^
Rennes, MJC du Grand Cordel, du cot de l'universit de Beaulieu

----------


## Invit

Ok trs bien.

Mais c'est quoi cette convention dont tu parles ?

----------


## jbrasselet

Euh as-tu lu le premier post et suivi le lien associ?  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

Heu... Oui...

J'en conclus que la rponse tait au-dessus alors. Dsol, j'aurais mal lu, ou alors j'ai dj zapp a.

Je vais voir.

----------


## Invit

Ok ok, c'est parce que j'avais cliqu sur le lien, mais j'avais eu un coup de flemme, et j'ai donc pass la convention.

Sinon, pour changer un peu de sujet, un club de jeu rles est bien une association ? (selon la loi de 1901) Pour savoir dans ce cas combien coterait la cotisation...

----------


## jbrasselet

Cela dpend des clubs.
Pour la Lune Rousse c'est 4 pour les salaris un truc du genre et moins pour les tudiants.

Cet argent sert  acheter des fournitures et des bouquins.
voili voilou

----------

